# Guaiacol(powder form)



## The big guy (Oct 14, 2007)

I can get Guaiacol in powder form, does anybody know the ratio's and what liquid is used to make solvent out of it, Thanks


----------



## Asphyx (Aug 10, 2013)

The big guy said:


> I can get Guaiacol in powder form, does anybody know the ratio's and what liquid is used to make solvent out of it, Thanks



Bump for same question


----------

